# Monark 5 bar



## aasmitty757 (May 17, 2009)

I ended up bringing another bike home today. Its pretty crusty but is mostly complete I think. If anyone knows what year this might be or what might not be correct your advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 18, 2009)

*It looks complete!!!*

LUUUCKY...

Nice score 1937-38 maybe

You need to look more often!!!


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 18, 2009)

*Serial number?*

Where is the serial number located on this bike?


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 18, 2009)

*Not sure...*

I have to check mine later...


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 18, 2009)

*Color???*

Is it Blue and Red trim...or Maroon and Red trim???


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 18, 2009)

It looks to be blue with red trim. The tank(missing some of the mounting hardware)is not original to the bike but may be correct, I have seen some with the horn built in but I don't know what years that was available.
I have also noticed several 5 bars with the butterfy stand but they also have the ears on the rear dropouts for a drop stand. Mine has a drop stand clip on the rear fender.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 18, 2009)

*Nice*

Yeah they kind of varied on equipment including the rare bars...

I wish there was more info on them, I have a Blue and red Too and I have 2 Cream yellow... one with red I like them alot... one of my favorite bikes 

I think the no horn tank is older

Some day when I gets orgaaganized I 'm gonna log in all the differences and swap info maybe we can figure something out...


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 25, 2009)

*Aeropsycho PM sent*

Does anyone have any good pictures and measurements of the straps that hold the tank on?
Thanks.


----------

